# Nissan Xterras?



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a Nissan Xterra within the next year and was wondering what people have to say about them. Are they good off road vehicles? What edition (S, SE, X, Off Road) is best? Is what you get worth the cost? I want to get a vehicle that is affordable and has off road capabilities and is good in the snow and ice. Gas mileage isn't a big deal because I won't be driving long distances except hunting and fishing trips here and there and across town. Any other vehicle suggestions?

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

if your really serious about a nissan you could get a hold of my brother he works at tim dahle nissan in salt lake i have no personal experiance with them other than a 1991 nissan truck i had and that thing would not get stuck i tried so hard to get it stuck 

but if your looking for a decent off road vehicle as well as an all around town ride i would say either a small truck or an suv (an suv will handle better off road than a truck up hills as well as in deep mud) if you are going to be doing a lot of off road use might i also say a chevy blazer is almost unstopable in the mud and the hills i had one and i have pulled a ford f-350 with a trailer fool of tools out of the mud and snow with that blazer 

just my thoughts and opinions


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> if your really serious about a nissan you could get a hold of my brother he works at tim dahle nissan in salt lake i have no personal experiance with them other than a 1991 nissan truck i had and that thing would not get stuck i tried so hard to get it stuck
> 
> but if your looking for a decent off road vehicle as well as an all around town ride i would say either a small truck or an suv (an suv will handle better off road than a truck up hills as well as in deep mud) if you are going to be doing a lot of off road use might i also say a chevy blazer is almost unstopable in the mud and the hills i had one and i have pulled a ford f-350 with a trailer fool of tools out of the mud and snow with that blazer
> 
> just my thoughts and opinions


Thanks for the advice and suggestions. I would prefer to get a vehicle from a private seller (in hopes of getting a better price), but I will look into what Tim Dahle Nissan has from time to time.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It really depends on what year Xterra you are looking at getting and what your price range is... Offroad they are very good and can keep up with most Jeeps with less break downs.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I havent had any experience with the X-terra's, but I have had a frontier for the past 10 years. Its built the exact same as the x-terra and I have had absolutely no problems with it and its creeping in on 200k miles. I have owned 3 nissans in my life and have had no problems with any of them other than normal maintenance. If you do get one, look into the mileage and if its a higher mileage vehicle, make sure the timing belt has been changed. I had to replace mine about 30k ago, and it was quite the chore. Other than the normal maintenence (Tires, brakes, battery, timing belt, oil changes) I have had to do nothing with it. 

Altho I have no doubt it will go another 100-200k on mileage, im ready to trade it in for some kind of full sized truck. That little 4ft bed just isnt cutting it anymore.


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

I've got a '91 Nissan truck with over 300k and it has never left me stranded in the 20 years I've owned it. I can't say that for my dodge or f-350.
WC


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

1st generation tacoma!!!!!!


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Friend has a 01-02 xterra, and his only complaint is lack of power in the non-supercharged motor. I can attest pretty sluggish for a V6. I have a 98 4runner, good power and the advantage on a lot of runners is many came with a factory selectable rear diff locker. Not to mention I have never used my locker to get unstuck. It just goes where I point it.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks TLB for the info! Does anyone know if the xterra has an overdrive button?


----------

